# Lloydsman



## Fairfield

She was an ocean going tug owned by United Towing of Hull and was in the mid 1970s a principal player in the dangerous Icelandic "Cod War".There were some really nasty moments recorded on film and shown on TV.
This was taken at Greenock on one of her breaks from these duties.I think she was actually based there for some time but could be wrong.She did come in a few times.


----------



## Bob S

*LLOYDSMAN* was sold to Selco Salvage Limited of Singapore during 1979 and renamed *SALVISCOUNT*. Sold for scrapping in Pakistan March 1988. I got a shot of her in the West India Docks in London taken in 1979 prior to her sale, I'll dig it out and post it later.


----------



## Fairfield

Bob S said:


> *LLOYDSMAN* was sold to Selco Salvage Limited of Singapore during 1979 and renamed *SALVISCOUNT*. Sold for scrapping in Pakistan March 1988. I got a shot of her in the West India Docks in London taken in 1979 prior to her sale, I'll dig it out and post it later.


Look forward to that,Bob.Thanks.Like the other shots posted.


----------



## Bob S

I sure I've got a photo from 1979 but this is the only shot I can find at the moment. Taken, also in the West India Docks in London, during 1971 on what was, I believe, a promotional tour when she was new.


----------



## Fairfield

Bob S said:


> I sure I've got a photo from 1979 but this is the only shot I can find at the moment. Taken, also in the West India Docks in London, during 1971 on what was, I believe, a promotional tour when she was new.



Thanks Bob,interesting shot and she looks very smart.Pity she had to be used in such a manner during the Icelandic disputes.


----------



## P_sparks

*Tin cans*

I sailed on the LLoydsman in 1976 (I think). It was a great time. The bosun made a wonderful model of the tug out of tin cans. I have a photo somewhere. Maybe I'll post it when I find it.

I found it at long last. It's been a few months, but I think the result is worthwile. 

Wonder where that bosun is now. Sadly I cannot remember his name.
Here is a picture of his wonderful creation then.


----------



## Fairfield

That would be something.Hope you find it!


----------



## SALTY

The bosun was called Ernie (glue it)Baker.He made quite a few models of various tugs he sailed on,all out of tin cans he salvaged from the galley gash bin.He used the ships plans to get the details/dimentions spot on,then he would put the model in a tank of water and ballast it down to the correct drought,by putting sand in the ballast tanks before sealing them up.I sailed with Ernie many a time.Ialso sailed on the "Lloydsman's" last voyage before being sold to Selco,a sad day.


----------



## flyer682

What a truly magnificent model made by an extremely resourceful chap!


----------



## Fairfield

Just seen this.Absolutely marvellous.To come from old cans is just out of this world.True craftsman.


----------



## P_sparks

*Lloydsman last voyage*



SALTY said:


> cut .... .Ialso sailed on the "Lloydsman's" last voyage before being sold to Selco,a sad day.


Was that when everyone was paid off in Hull?


----------



## sam2182sw

lloydsman what a great tug norman story was captian for a long time he did a lot of salvage work with her and he was skipper of her when she was on duty in iceland.
also captian garry morrise was skipper of her for some time. norman wrote a book about his time on duyt in icelandic waters what a great book to read unfortunatally both of them have passed on now what a great loss to the towing world
sam


----------



## sam2182sw

arther whitley was cheif engineer he was then put in the office as marine super still on the go but he is retired i still see him at his carivan near to were i live CAPTIN DENNIS PEACE is very ill and imobilised he is so big and weigh about 35 stone i go and see him
now and again CAPTIAN TONY OAKLEY is still on the go with his own salvage company 
oakley marine salvage ltd
sam


----------



## P_sparks

Jack Linford was the skipper when I sailed on her. Norman Storey - the name rings a bell. I think he was working hard in the office at Hull somewhere. We also had a navigator chappie for the ocean going trips.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

Found in the "old shoebox" some of her;don't know from whom.


----------



## FLYERS

Does anyone remember an engineer by the name of Farrell and a skipper by the name of Alan Stockwell.

I used to sail with father of Farrell and knew Alan as an AB in Alexandra Towing before he saw the light and went onto better things.

There was another lad from ATC who went over to UTC but I just can't think of his name. He was skipper of the Salvageman for a while.

Cheers,


----------



## sam2182sw

yes i knew CAPT ALEN STOCKWELL VERY WELL WHEN HE WAS SKIPPER OF THE BIG L
HE WAS ON HER IN THE FALKLANDS AND HE WAS AT THE SIGNING OF THE SERANDER OF THE FALKLANDS HE HAD TO SIT ON THE ROUND TABLE WITH ALL THE BIG WIZZ KIDS TO WITNESS IT. WHAT HAPPENED TO ALEN AFTER HE LEFT THE COMPANY I DO NOT KNOW. THAT IS RIGHT CAPT NOTNAM STORY WAS PUT IN YHE OFFICE AS HEAD TOWING MSATER. CAPTIN JACK LINFORD WAS CAPTIAN OF THE BIG L HE WAS NORMANS BACK OT BACK.JACK THEN WENT TO SOUTH AFRICA WITH SOME MORE TUG SKIPPERS AND TOOK OVER THE JOHN ROSS AND SISTER TUG.SIX MOUNTHS ON SIX OFF. DANNY BETTS IS A HULL SKIPPER EX UTC HE IS ON HER NOW AFTER DOING THE LONGEST SEA TOW OF THE FSPO BONGA SAM


----------



## sam2182sw

Hello Again I Think That Skipper You Are Thinking Was John Bold
Sam


----------



## FLYERS

Sam,

Cheers mate, it is good that folk remember characters like these.

I too was tempted early on in my career to go to UTC but stayed put with ATC. If I had read the crystal ball right at the time I would have made a fortune by placing a bet on UTC and ATC becoming part of Adsteam.

Yep you are quite right, it was John Bold, do you know where he has ended up.

Cheers,


----------



## sam2182sw

hi george
i think john bold and alen were taken on by the company who took over the big L.
it was a spanish company salled her espamiolia i think thay thay then went on to salvageman then and then on to klynes towing
sam


----------



## sam2182sw

sorry about that thay went on to the salvageman i think thay were the only two that could handle her until thay trained up some other skippers that are on her now and thay are making a good job of her now she as done some good work for klynes now hope thay done get rid of her for some time 
sam


----------



## RayJordandpo

I was very interested to hear you guys talking about the 'Lloydsman' I was on her from new in Leith (Robb Caledons yard 1971) with the likes of Terry Gay, Norman Storey, Alan Keeping, Danny Betts, Ernie Cundall, Arthur Whitely, Keith Tasker, Jack Slide (cook) and many many more of the Hull tugmen for United Towing, happy days!. Ernie (gluit) was the very guy who made the models from old tins etc. Not the most academic chap in the world as he was the first to admit but boy was he good with his hands. There was some very good tugmen from those days in the likes of Freddie Fletcher, Charlie Noble, Jackie Linford etc. sad to hear that Len Rood passed away recently (all ex UTC men of old will remember him as 'Pongo' I am presently on a rig being towed from Singapore to Mexico by the 'Wolraad Woltemade' (3 month tow) best regards Ray Jordan


----------



## gdynia

RayJordandpo said:


> I was very interested to hear you guys talking about the 'Lloydsman' I was on her from new in Leith (Robb Caledons yard 1971) with the likes of Terry Gay, Norman Storey, Alan Keeping, Danny Betts, Ernie Cundall, Arthur Whitely, Keith Tasker, Jack Slide (cook) and many many more of the Hull tugmen for United Towing, happy days!. Ernie (gluit) was the very guy who made the models from old tins etc. Not the most academic chap in the world as he was the first to admit but boy was he good with his hands. There was some very good tugmen from those days in the likes of Freddie Fletcher, Charlie Noble, Jackie Linford etc. sad to hear that Len Rood passed away recently (all ex UTC men of old will remember him as 'Pongo' I am presently on a rig being towed from Singapore to Mexico by the 'Wolraad Woltemade' (3 month tow) best regards Ray Jordan


Ray
Knew Terry Gay very well before he passed away. Weve just been towed the other way Gulf of Mexico to Equatorial Guinea by Husky and Retriever


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Ray to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer from a cold and snowy south of England.


----------



## billyboy

welcom aboard ray, from hot sweaty philippines mate ... LOL happy ship here, enjoy all on offer as we do mate.


----------



## sam2182sw

hi rayjordanpo good to hear from you re your contact with the lloydsman all the names you talked aout i know then very well i had my own shiprepair yard in HULL ad was well involved with the BIG L as NORMAN used to call her. i finished up working in the office for UTC on the salvage with CAPT T OKLEY AND NORMAN AURTHER WHITLEY ect what a great time we had. the tug you are being towed by the skipper is ex UTC. IS FROM hull THATS IF HE IS ON BOARD IT COULD BE DANNY BETES or he might be on the JOHN ROSS. i note that thay have changed there names now to SMITWIZ ......


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Ray Jordan*

Hi Sam
Danny is still Skipper on the John Ross (re-named 'Smit Amandla') been on her 24 years (must be a record) I see him from time to time as I live in Hedon and he in Burstwick. We go back a very long way. I was talking to his brother Dave just the other day in Singapore, he has done very nicely for himself with Smits and is now one of their top salvage advisors. Our towing vessel 'Wolraad Woltemade' is crewed completely by South Africans but they all know Danny and speak very highly of him. Nice to see the old UTC names being kept up by Paul Escreet with SMS. I hear Capt."Billy" Hopper is still fit and well (what a star) he must be a ripe old age now.
Cheers, Ray Jordan


----------



## roddy

Hi Ray

Good to see you are still in harness. I dont know how many people actually passed through UTC, but I keep coming across names that were last heard of in the Manny Arms. I havn,t been back to Hull since I left UTC, now in 16th year with SMIT, longest that I have stayed anywhere.

best wishes

Roddy Jardine


----------



## sam2182sw

HI RAY i agree with all you say about the lads in your thread danny as just been in harge of one of the biggest tows to be under taken it was to tow the BONGA abig FSPO to africa it was reported in the towing news sa the biggest and longest. also i see paul at meetings and as you say he keeps oing up with the old names of the fleet.i know why he dose that it is to stik it up them WILBRUMS and some of the offie staff fro when thay saked him good for him.Also i still see aurther whitley a lot JOHN MC.CREEIE the old super. i dont know if you remember capt d peaices well he pasted away last mounth and all of us went to see him off and all the lads where there . sam


----------



## awateah2

I knew Terry Gay and also took Mate's with his brother Alan. Sad to hear he passed away , when did it happen ?


----------



## gdynia

awateah2 said:


> I knew Terry Gay and also took Mate's with his brother Alan. Sad to hear he passed away , when did it happen ?


Its well over 3 years ago now I was at sea when I heard.Ive seen his son Carl since.


----------



## awateah2

Thanks for that , I'm out of touch over here, lived in Watt st, Hull just round the corner from Terry, knew his other brother Gordon plus the father. Did Mate's with Arthur King who had the Lloydsman with Terry as Mate. That was 1971


----------



## glasson

I work with George Bartlett in the late 80’s and early 90’s until he retired through ill heath about 1992. He was skipper with United Towing for many years.
Terry


----------



## gdynia

awateah2 said:


> Thanks for that , I'm out of touch over here, lived in Watt st, Hull just round the corner from Terry, knew his other brother Gordon plus the father. Did Mate's with Arthur King who had the Lloydsman with Terry as Mate. That was 1971


Sailed with Gordon several years ago in North Sea he changed his name by deed poll now called John Gordon.


----------



## RayJordandpo

awateah2 said:


> Thanks for that , I'm out of touch over here, lived in Watt st, Hull just round the corner from Terry, knew his other brother Gordon plus the father. Did Mate's with Arthur King who had the Lloydsman with Terry as Mate. That was 1971


 I remember Alan, I believe he became a loading master in the Gulf. I also remember his brother Gordon when he came from submarines and ended up skipper on coasters. Gordon senior (a right handful) left fishing then tugs and went on one of the lightships in the River Humber. I also sailed with Terry on the Lloydsman with Arthur King as master. He did very well for himself down south setting up a company called AKA (Arthur King Associates)
Cheers Ray


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Denis Pearce*



sam2182sw said:


> HI RAY i agree with all you say about the lads in your thread danny as just been in harge of one of the biggest tows to be under taken it was to tow the BONGA abig FSPO to africa it was reported in the towing news sa the biggest and longest. also i see paul at meetings and as you say he keeps oing up with the old names of the fleet.i know why he dose that it is to stik it up them WILBRUMS and some of the offie staff fro when thay saked him good for him.Also i still see aurther whitley a lot JOHN MC.CREEIE the old super. i dont know if you remember capt d peaices well he pasted away last mounth and all of us went to see him off and all the lads where there . sam


Hi Sam
I didn't know Capt Pearce, I left before he joined but I read the article about him in the newspaper when he passed away. Tony Oakley was in charge of salvage ops when I was there. I believe he came from Selco in Singapore.
Best regards Ray


----------



## RayJordandpo

glasson said:


> I work with George Bartlett in the late 80’s and early 90’s until he retired through ill heath about 1992. He was skipper with United Towing for many years.
> Terry


I l also sailed with George. He was mate for some time with Jack Golden who left UTC to go skipper on the 'John Ross' for Safmarine. He emigrated to South Africa where he passed away some years later. George was skipper of the 'Hullman' when it got pushed over by a tanker in the River Humber and a couple of guy's were lost. He did a great job in rescuing most of his crew when in the water himself and should have got an award for that. I heard that he went chart correcting for Cookes of Hull (who could do that job?)
cheers Ray


----------



## Paedrig

RayJordandpo said:


> I remember Alan, I believe he became a loading master in the Gulf. I also remember his brother Gordon when he came from submarines and ended up skipper on coasters. Gordon senior (a right handful) left fishing then tugs and went on one of the lightships in the River Humber. I also sailed with Terry on the Lloydsman with Arthur King as master. He did very well for himself down south setting up a company called AKA (Arthur King Associates)
> Cheers Ray


Glad to hear Arthur King has done well...I knew him when he was a Marine Super for Alexandra Towing...our paths crossed a few times....a larger than life guy.


----------



## EBenarty

*Alan Stockwell*



FLYERS said:


> Does anyone remember an engineer by the name of Farrell and a skipper by the name of Alan Stockwell.
> 
> I used to sail with father of Farrell and knew Alan as an AB in Alexandra Towing before he saw the light and went onto better things.
> 
> There was another lad from ATC who went over to UTC but I just can't think of his name. He was skipper of the Salvageman for a while.
> 
> Cheers,


Yes I sailed with Alan for a few years after UT in a company called Specialist Marine Services from Hessle owned by Paul Escreet Ex UT.


----------



## sirroman

This is a very interesting topic for me as I was Master of this vessel under the Selco Colours, when she was named 'Salviscount'. We were mostly engaged towing VLCC's an ULCC's to the scrapyards in Taiwan, although we did an odd salvage from time to time. My longest towing voyage in time and distance was on this tug, from Maracaibo, Venezuela, towing two VLCC's. to Kaohsiung, Taiwan. We left Maracaibo on the 28th December and arrived off Kaohsiung on the 18th June. The distance was 13,500 nautical miles in 173 days. We made about 78 nautical miles per day and our average speed was 3.25 Knots. Several days of stormy weather off the Cape of Good Hope brought us to a standstill. At the height of the storm we went backwards! I remember the Filipino Mate calling me in a panic. 'We're going backwards, what are we going to do'??? My reply was, 'Say after me, 'Our Father, which art in heaven....'! I was also in UTC for a while. Most of the people mentioned in these posts I knew. Best regards to all ex UTC people and all tuggies. Neville Morris


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Statesman*



sirroman said:


> This is a very interesting topic for me as I was Master of this vessel under the Selco Colours, when she was named 'Salviscount'. We were mostly engaged towing VLCC's an ULCC's to the scrapyards in Taiwan, although we did an odd salvage from time to time. My longest towing voyage in time and distance was on this tug, from Maracaibo, Venezuela, towing two VLCC's. to Kaohsiung, Taiwan. We left Maracaibo on the 28th December and arrived off Kaohsiung on the 18th June. The distance was 13,500 nautical miles in 173 days. We made about 78 nautical miles per day and our average speed was 3.25 Knots. Several days of stormy weather off the Cape of Good Hope brought us to a standstill. At the height of the storm we went backwards! I remember the Filipino Mate calling me in a panic. 'We're going backwards, what are we going to do'??? My reply was, 'Say after me, 'Our Father, which art in heaven....'! I was also in UTC for a while. Most of the people mentioned in these posts I knew. Best regards to all ex UTC people and all tuggies. Neville Morris


Hi Neville, I served on most of those tugs you mentioned, I still think the 'Statesman' (ex Alice L Moran) was the best looking vessel of them all. Can't say the same for the accommodation though, probably due to her being built for the US navy.
All the very best
Ray Jordan


----------



## hawkey01

Gosh! all these comms from rigs and ships. To think we had the first Sat systems at Portisheadradio in a caravan. They said it would never work!!!!


----------



## kingwasgonee

sam2182sw said:


> sorry about that thay went on to the salvageman i think thay were the only two that could handle her until thay trained up some other skippers that are on her now and thay are making a good job of her now she as done some good work for klynes now hope thay done get rid of her for some time
> sam


my last trip with utc was in the serviceman 1of four good modern tugs,don,t know were they are now 1977 alan stockdale was mate on my previous trip in the linesman an idiot called steve matthews was skipper paid off in dacca senegal,alan said at the time this was the end for utc


----------



## ddraigmor

Joined this late........

I sailed with Terry Gay when he was Mate on the 'Sealion Columbia' under captain Gordon Wrigley - known as 'The Ogre' - but I always found him a brilliant skipper and a great man manager too.

Terry was always described as 'One of our most Senior AB's.......' but was a damned good hand and a good laugh. 

Sorry to hear he crossed the bar.

Jonty


----------



## BarryM

*What Price Cod?*



sam2182sw said:


> lloydsman what a great tug norman story was captian for a long time he did a lot of salvage work with her and he was skipper of her when she was on duty in iceland.
> also captian garry morrise was skipper of her for some time. norman wrote a book about his time on duyt in icelandic waters what a great book to read unfortunatally both of them have passed on now what a great loss to the towing world
> sam


In my opinion Norman Storey was one of the nicest guys around and sadly missed. His book "What Price Cod?" gives a fascinating account of a period - the "Icelandic Cod Wars" - which is now forgotten by many and possibly unknown to a younger generation. Although out of print it still crops up on Amazon or Abebooks websites and is well worth looking for.


----------



## robmason23

Ernie Baker was the Bosun who made the models from baked beans tins. Ernie is my Godfather, who I haven't seen for over 20 years. As far as I know he still lives in the same house near Boothferry park. On a similar note does any ex United Towing tugman remember my Dad, Gordon Mason? Chief Engineer on a few of Uniteds Tugs. Please let me know if you have any stories that I can tell my son as he was born too late to have known his Grandad. Thanks


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Gordon Mason*

Hi Rob and welcome to this site. I remember your Dad, I sailed with him with UTC. See my private message
Ray Jordan


----------



## alyn

FLYERS said:


> Does anyone remember an engineer by the name of Farrell and a skipper by the name of Alan Stockwell.
> 
> I used to sail with father of Farrell and knew Alan as an AB in Alexandra Towing before he saw the light and went onto better things.
> 
> There was another lad from ATC who went over to UTC but I just can't think of his name. He was skipper of the Salvageman for a while.
> 
> Cheers,


just a little confusion alan stockwell was never master of the lloydsman,but i was master of the salvageman,scotsman,englishman and a few other utc tugs.i was master of the salviscount(lloydsman) for selco,then semco salvage before her scrapping at ghandani beach. i am now happily master of the new semco salviscount.having just completed an fpso tow from south korea to angola.the last i heard of john bold was in the persian gulf with gac. talking about being his last trip as he was retiring.former utc men with semco at the moment are david betts semco marine ops manager in office. ken bales,best regds to all tug nuts.regds alyn


----------



## sam2182sw

hi Alyn good to see you are doing so well keep up the good work and post some photo if you have some sam


----------



## maritimephoto

And for all you LLOYDSMAN people a piccie of her at Flushing roads 19-04-1972 while alongside TUNDRA BREEZE.

Cheers,

Wim


----------



## laura ellis

Hello, 
Danny Betts is my uncle.
Nice to know that people remember him.
He is doing well still on the ships.
Laura Ellis


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard, Laura.
You might want to repeat your greeting in the say hello forum where more people will see it.
Enjoy the voyage aboard our happy ship.


----------



## JimC

*LLoydsman*

Hi guys!

I knew Norman Storey O.B.E. when he was Towmaster in the North Sea in the middle to late 70's I was Insurance Surveyor/Tow Master on Rig moves and worked quite a lot with him. He often came on board as Tow Master when we used U.T. tugs - which was frequently. If I remember rightly; he got his 'gong' at the time Iceland unilaterally declared a 100 mile limit round the island to -as they described it - protect cod stocks. He took the 'Lloydsman between the Icelandic gunboat (actually ramming it) and the fishing fleet when the gunboat tried to ram or cut nets. That was the time when our illustrious Government wouldn't spend cash on properly protecting our fishermen in international waters. They sent the 'Lloydsman as a pseudo-Fisheries Protection Cruiser. Actually, if I'm again right, Norman knew the commander of the Icelandic boat very well and had actually met him ashor in Iceland.

Jim C.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Laura
Welcome to this site. You will find find many of Danny's mates here. Give him my regards, we go back a long way. I was mate with him on his first trip as skipper. Can't be far off a record, twenty five years master of the same ship (tug 'John Ross')
Ray Jordan


----------



## Pisces

Good Morning Ray,
Silly question are you any relation of Brian Jordon(Ex-Jackson Marine) I knew him well when he joined the company in the early 70's.
Capt,Cliff Roberts.


----------



## ddraigmor

Cliff Roberts? Good to see you on the site! We corresponded for a while on a book I was writing that never came to be. Hope that you enjoy your stay on the site and welcome.

Jonty


----------



## Pisces

I thought it was you but was unsure! as we lost contact for some reason which was a great pity,as I was really sad that the book never came to be as you had put so much hard work into it.I've moved from when we last talked now in Woodbridge Suffolk.Maybe now we can communicate once again,interesting your thread on towing springs,the lay and bury barges of Brown & Root all had different set ups,most had chain bridle(made fast on barge bow through the old type Smitt Chocks for ease of release from barge)then each leg to a large fish plate.One tug used to kept on the tow line during pipe lay and anchor running ops and kept station between the two bow anchors.I have used towing spring or surge line,we tried multi plat nylon but as you know John it was a bug--r to splice and work with even when using the biggest thimble they could lay there hands on,plus you had to lower the anchor running pins on the likes of the "Godfather" Mister Pete, etc to get the surge line and thimble over the aft rail.
I urged office to change to soft 8" nylon which we doubled ran it round huge thimble same the other end,long spliced it seized it together on the dock,welded three to four pieces of flat bar on each thimble(to prevent surge line coming out of thimble's) the crew's found it easier to work with(apart from weight when wet) if my old memory serves me it was around 300ft.
You had to be careful in shallow areas of North Sea that you didn't get it snagged on bottom when stretching out tow wire,to move location or hold barge in rough conditions if they ceased laying pipe and racked back all anchors,but it worked fine if you kept engines clutched up and weight on it.
I'll quit now before I get carried away John. I haven't done this for a long while so will have to get used to doing it again,please keep in contact and I look forward to talking to you once again.
Kind Regards Capt Cliff Roberts(Old bored silly anchor yanker OH to be doing it again loved every minute of it!!)Well most!!


----------



## RayJordandpo

Pisces said:


> Good Morning Ray,
> Silly question are you any relation of Brian Jordon(Ex-Jackson Marine) I knew him well when he joined the company in the early 70's.
> Capt,Cliff Roberts.


Hi Cliff
Yes Brian was my brother. He was taken ill in India about twelve years ago and put ashore in Bombay (Mumbai) sadly he was dignosed with stomach cancer and never made it home.
Ray Jordan


----------



## Pisces

Good Morning Ray,
I am very sorry to hear that news,I lost contact with Brian many years ago,as I also lost contact with one of Brian's friends Dennis Murrell.do you know who Brian was working for out in India? Before I left Jackson Marine I worked ashore as super in Dubai and flew nearly every week to Bombay(Mumbai) on the start of the ONGC project as we had a office there.I worked with Brian in the North Sea in early times,he was a real good ship handler when it came to anchor work for the barges,well liked by the crew's and the anchor foremen on Brown&Root's barges,a sad loss for your family and all that knew him I'm sure.
Regards.
Cliff Roberts.


----------



## ddraigmor

Anyone remember a Mate from Hull who used to work for Gulf Fleet? Keith Melling? I did a trip with him in TNT - damn good bloke.

Jonty


----------



## capnrob

I met Danny Betts, Capt. Hopper (on a ship visit) and I believe also Terry Gay, back in April / May 1977. I was in "Pacific Shore" and they were in " Superman", working a leaky old mulberry harbour called "LM Odin". The job was to lay a tanker mooring off Punta Del Este, Uruguay. 
Capt. Dave Thompson (I think), on Odin sent Superman to divert a big white Argentine fruit boat from the buoy pattern. The radio conversation from Danny went ......
" Rio Del ........., This is Superman. Capt Dave says you have to f... off !!!
Short, sweet, and very effective if I remember correctly.
A true gentleman of the sea.
Rob


----------



## RayJordandpo

I was on that job in Uruguay, I was mate with Terry Gay on 'Superman'.
incidentally I met Danny Betts only yesterday in a restaurant. He isn't a member of this site but I told him that I stated online that he has been skipper of the same ship for twenty five years (tug 'John Ross' renamed 'Smit Amandla') he told me that it is actually now twenty nine years. TWENTY NINE years master of the same vessel, can anyone beat that?
Ray Jordan


----------



## sam2182sw

that is some going ray sam 2182


----------



## ddraigmor

Terry's name comes up again - I am darned sure he's having a bevvy and a good laugh knowing he is not forgotten!

Jonty


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*Old faces from Lloydsman & UTC*

Just put one or two photos on the site of some of the lads that were in UTC in the 70s. See if you see any one you know.


----------



## hughesy

*utc*

I know Allan Jarvis really well, got any contact info for him?

sailled with a guy called Terry Gaye on the Statesmans last trip, but he was down below, he was from Hull, maybe he was related

All the best
Hughesy


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*Statesman*

Hi Hughesy
Ya I can let Alan no your looking to get in touch, he only lives a mile down the road to me.
As for Terry Gay well he was skipper in UTC when I was there. but sadley he is dead now,
I sailed in Statesman many times, she was a great lookong tug, it was a shame about the accomadation on her, typical yankee ship, all tin.
regards Allan Wild.


----------



## hughesy

*Jarvo*

was home for a few weeks in Febuary tried to find him
I know him really well sailed with him used, to get loaded in Burlinton in the old days last time I saw him he was on North sea ferries
This Terry Gaye I sailed with a fisherman from Hessel Rd. Were in hull does Jarvo live now? He was from salthouse road way?

All the best

Hughesy


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*Jarvo*

I Havent seen Alan since November last, he was still in the North sea then.
I think he was Buson on some Tug supply boat out of Aberdeen, I will dig his address out for you, do you live in Hull??
Allan


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*T Gay*

Not the same Terry.
Terry has crossed the bar afew years ago now.
Allan


----------



## hughesy

Thanks Allan
I would be great to get in touch with him
I live on the west coast of the states portland Oregon
All the best
Hughesy


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*In touch soon.*

Thought you were a Hull lad, shows how wrong you can be!!
My team HULL CITY AFC are on TV in a minute or two so I will sign off for now, I will be in touch soon, hopfully with some info for you.
Best regards Allan.


----------



## hughesy

Hey Allan

I am from Hull but I live in USA, plus I went to see HullFC at their new stadium against Wigan when I was home last. That was a really great night out, and a great atmosphere in that stadium.

All the best
Hughesy


----------



## K urgess

So they won again tonight, Hughesy.
Which appears to mean they could be in the Premiership next season.
What's the world coming to. [=P]

Cheers
Kris


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*City*

We arn't there yet .
Allan Wild


----------



## K urgess

I did say "could" Allan.
It's so many years since I last saw City play that Waggie was playing. (LOL)
I will admit to being impressed with their play last weekend when I watched the ITV coverage on Sunday.
Best of luck to them. (Thumb)


----------



## hughesy

*City*

I'd love to see Liverpool play Hull city, I hope they make it. I think all them City
fans deserve it. Plus it would be great for the city of Hull too.
all the best
Hughesy


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*Tigers*

Sure would be great, Man U at the KC, Glad I got my sesson pass last week.
It will cost a bomb next sesson to watch City if they go up.
BW Allan


----------



## hughesy

*City*

Hey Allan
Thats a good result against Barnsley, 3 - 1, must have been a good night in Hull
last night?
all the best
Hughesy


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*On the P**s*

Still at it Bud,
Its 0255 here and we have still got 2 cases to get through before we turn in.
Catch you later .. Allan


----------



## RayJordandpo

Allan
Got your PM mate. Jeez! I remember most of those guys in your photographs. Good times. When did they start wearing hard hats on deck?, puffs!


----------



## ALLAN WILD

RayJordandpo said:


> Allan
> Got your PM mate. Jeez! I remember most of those guys in your photographs. Good times. When did they start wearing hard hats on deck?, puffs!


Hard hats were ok on Euroman Ray, but not on Statesman were you did the job on your knees all the time, but I never wore one unless there was any top brass aboard, that photo of me and your kid was one such occasion.
Any way Ray how you doing? you home or away?
I keep track on the SN site and read allot of the threads, I put 4/5 more photos on today, and i will put some more on before weekend, I was going to put the lot on in one go, but I got told off, apparently 6 is the limit per 24 hours.Speak to you soon Ray.


----------



## Lincoln Imp

Hi I too Knew and sailed with Terry Gay on Superman with Keith Day as Bosun also does anybody remember "crasher hatch"


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

I cannot comment on tugs, but for those of you who have sailed with Gordon and Alan Gay. I knew Gordon when we both Masters with Navimercantile, I have heard from other members who also sailed with Gordon that he has passed away with cancer.

Alan was berthing master in the Gulf, I met Alan when he left and he came to Malawi as Master of the Lake ships, I was there a year before Alan, I heard he stayed for two contracts, after Malawi I loost touch with him.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Lincoln Imp said:


> Hi I too Knew and sailed with Terry Gay on Superman with Keith Day as Bosun also does anybody remember "crasher hatch"


I knew George Hatch very well. I was mate with him when we ran aground in the Firth of Forth, we had just come out of dry dock in Leith and was back in the following day. I also did a seven month trip with him in Angola.


----------



## RayJordandpo

ALLAN WILD said:


> Hard hats were ok on Euroman Ray, but not on Statesman were you did the job on your knees all the time, but I never wore one unless there was any top brass aboard, that photo of me and your kid was one such occasion.
> Any way Ray how you doing? you home or away?
> I keep track on the SN site and read allot of the threads, I put 4/5 more photos on today, and i will put some more on before weekend, I was going to put the lot on in one go, but I got told off, apparently 6 is the limit per 24 hours.Speak to you soon Ray.


I am on holiday in Florida at the moment Allan. I am back in the GOM next week, I will send you a PM from there.
Ray


----------



## ALLAN WILD

Look forward to hearing from you Ray....


----------



## Ken Davies

Thanks for all the gen. I was priveleged to do a trip aboard te big L during the cod war with Norman Story and danny Betts. Great crowd of blokes. Did another aboard Statesman. Would love to hear from anyone fom those days.
Cheers
Ken Davies


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Ken
I joined Lloydsman in Leith when she was being built, I have a photograph of the crew alongside the Lutine Bell in Lloyds of London when we invited there for a visit. I did a few years on her with Norman Storey and Arthur King as skippers. I also did a run job on her from Capetown to Japan when Charlie Noble MBE was skipper. We got a few really good salvage jobs including one where we spent almost three months on Lloyds open form. Danny Betts and I go back a long way, can you believe he has been master of the same ship for almost thirty years? tug 'John Ross' now called 'Amandla' 
Ray Jordan


----------



## peteb

Hi Ray
That run job to Japan on Lloydsman, were you towing 'VENPET' to Nagasaki from Capetown?
Pete.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Pete
Yes it was the VENPET. It had been in collision with it's sister ship the VENOIL off South Africa. There is plenty of information online about that incident, At the time it was classed as "The world's most expensive handshake". I was runner on board the ship looking after the towing gear etc.


----------



## peteb

Ray
It must have been a drag, judging by the size of the hole in her.
According to Charlie Noble 88 day tow.
I have a few photos of the tow sent to me by Charlie.
Pete.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Pete
Yes it was a drag. There was only four of us aboard her and as all the accommodation was completely burnt out we lived in a paint locker aft. Our only source of fresh water was a draw bucket down a FW tank and we had hot meals every other day cooked on a small portable stove. The only contact we had with the outside world was a hand held portable radio with the tug. I spent over three months on board her from Capetown to Nagasaki without any mail from home, newspapers, nothing. On the upside, we where down by the head with free booze and bond and I was on the same salary as Charlie Noble the skipper, in fact I believe I was actually on more due to shorthand money. When we sailed we had a cook on board, he broke some ribs in a heavy swell and had to be choppered off so we got paid extra. We roughed it a bit but it turned out to be a good little earner for me.


----------



## Steve Woodward

Interesting post Ray, the other side of the glamour of salvage.
Was on a fairly large tanker towed for a few days by the Wotan, during a breezy Biscay crossing we seemed to spend more time almost abeam of the tug.
Steve


----------



## robclark

I was cook on the Lloydsman when we towed the venpet across the indian ocean and I am sure the bosun made a model of the ship of tin cans.
Rob Clark


----------



## robclark

RayJordandpo said:


> Hi Pete
> Now then Ray I remember you from the Venpet tow I was cook on the Lloydsman,but we got relieved in jakarta.
> how the hell you stayed sane on the taker for thet lengh of time is beyond me.It was bad enough on the tug.
> I was also on the Hullman,Winchman,superman,seaman a few years before that.
> but went on the miranda and city boats for a few years.
> catch you later.
> Rob Clark


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Rob, 
I thought Mally Franklin was on that job, did he relieve you in Jakarta?

One minute I was happily working by a ship in King George Dock, three hours later I was in a taxi on my way to Heathrow to fly out to Capetown. My missus was still at work, I had to phone her to explain what was going on, she was none too pleased that's for sure. Then in Jakarta I couldn't get off the bleeding thing, A relief tug took over whilst 'Lloydsman' went in for repairs. It just towed us up and down for over a week until the repairs were completed and she reconnected the tow.
To cap it all when we finally arrived at Nagasaki the office asked me to fly straight on to Oz for another run job with 'Satesman' I politely declined their offer and flew home with Charlie Noble.

Regarding the bosun making a model of the tug, that was Ernie Baker and considering it was made from bits of scrap,tin cans etc. it was a work of art, I'm sure there is a photograph of it on this website.

I remember one trip in West Africa when half the crew bought these exotic birds (I got an African Grey parrot). Ernie made us all wooden cages and very good they were too. The only problem was the quality kinda went with the rank, the AB's got a glorified box, the second mate got a door on his,etc. I had to laugh when Terry Gay remarked "It's a good job the old man never bought one, his cage would have fitted carpets an a miniture effing hi-fi"

Take care Rob
Ray Jordan


----------



## B.Nicholson

RayJordandpo said:


> Hi Sam
> Danny is still Skipper on the John Ross (re-named 'Smit Amandla') been on her 24 years (must be a record) I see him from time to time as I live in Hedon and he in Burstwick. We go back a very long way. I was talking to his brother Dave just the other day in Singapore, he has done very nicely for himself with Smits and is now one of their top salvage advisors. Our towing vessel 'Wolraad Woltemade' is crewed completely by South Africans but they all know Danny and speak very highly of him. Nice to see the old UTC names being kept up by Paul Escreet with SMS. I hear Capt."Billy" Hopper is still fit and well (what a star) he must be a ripe old age now.
> Cheers, Ray Jordan


Ray Dave Betts is with Semco not Smit. unless he's changed within the 5 years?
Bob


----------



## B.Nicholson

sirroman said:


> This is a very interesting topic for me as I was Master of this vessel under the Selco Colours, when she was named 'Salviscount'. We were mostly engaged towing VLCC's an ULCC's to the scrapyards in Taiwan, although we did an odd salvage from time to time. My longest towing voyage in time and distance was on this tug, from Maracaibo, Venezuela, towing two VLCC's. to Kaohsiung, Taiwan. We left Maracaibo on the 28th December and arrived off Kaohsiung on the 18th June. The distance was 13,500 nautical miles in 173 days. We made about 78 nautical miles per day and our average speed was 3.25 Knots. Several days of stormy weather off the Cape of Good Hope brought us to a standstill. At the height of the storm we went backwards! I remember the Filipino Mate calling me in a panic. 'We're going backwards, what are we going to do'??? My reply was, 'Say after me, 'Our Father, which art in heaven....'! I was also in UTC for a while. Most of the people mentioned in these posts I knew. Best regards to all ex UTC people and all tuggies. Neville Morris



Sirroman??? You Still alive? or your typing from under water?
Neville Lovely to see you still have life in you yet.
Bob Nicholson You old bugga


----------



## RayJordandpo

B.Nicholson said:


> Ray Dave Betts is with Semco not Smit. unless he's changed within the 5 years?
> Bob


Yes mate you are right there. I got that wrong it is Semco not Smits. I was talking to Dave and Kenny Bales recently and Ken pointed that out, in fact it is now called POSH Semco


----------



## ddraigmor

Mally Franklin? I sailed with him on the 'Star Vega' after our previous cook threw a wobbly.

Big bloke - but an excellent cook!

Jonty


----------



## hughesy

I sailed with Mally Franklin (summer 1974) Jonty, they broke the mould with him, we went ashore in Rotterdam, unbeliveable never laughed so much in me life.
That guy is the three stooges rolled into one lol.
And its not a "Dry" sense of humour either??

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## ddraigmor

Yes, he had a sense of humour and was a good bloke - I remember that much!

Jonty


----------



## RayJordandpo

There is a photograph of Mally on this site, I think it is in the tug section. He is sat on the tow rope (nothing changes). I once did a 'run job' with him on a new build being towed from Sunderland to Hamburg ('Berkshire' if I remember correctly) Like daft schoolboys we were playing a sort of "hide and seek" to pass the time away. We couldn't find Mally anywhere, after some time we were getting a bit concerned and started searching for him. It was a big ship and there was only four of us on board so it took some covering. By pure luck we finally found him, he had somehow managed to curl up and get inside an oven but the door closed behind him and he couldn't get out. I don't know how much longer he would have lasted but he was nearly croaked when we found him.


----------



## ddraigmor

I had to laugh at that one Ray!

Typical tuggies - something for a giggle coming out of nowhere!

Jonty


----------



## hughesy

Hey Ray you ever come across Mally got any idea if hes still at sea ??

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hughesy
The last time I spoke to him was a couple of years ago, in a garden centre of all places. He was still at sea then but I can't remember where, supply boats I think. He was (is) an excellent cook and a real character to boot. God forbid we need a few of those in this game.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Hi Ray
As you seem to know the Gay family, do you know if Alan Gay is still alive and what he is doing now?

Regards Robert


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Robert,
I don't know Alan very well at all, I met him for a drink on a couple of occasions with his brothers Terry and Gordon but that's about it. He sailed with a friend of mine on the 'Warkworth' when in his teens. The last I heard of him he was a mooring master or pilot in the Middle East. It was Terry and Gordon who I knew well, (everybody with UTC in the sixties and seventies knew Terry Gay) I also knew their father (aso called Gordon) quite well.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Hi Ray
Thanks for the reply. I knew Gordon as we were both Masters with a coastal company called Navimerchantile, I understand Gordon died from cancer some years ago.
Alan was mooring master/pilot in the Middle East for several years, but was made redundant as they wanted all foreigning going masters certificates. I knew him and his wife and children through him coming out to Malawi in about 1983, I then lost touch with them at the end of my contract, I believe they signed a second contract.

Regards Robert


----------



## hughesy

*Mally*

Thanks for the heads up Ray really glad Mally is doing well 

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## Dennis Shakesby

*Lioydsman*

Hi every one i used to be on Lioyedsman and i know Ray Danny i am intouch with Danny and Johnny Noble i see some of the others it is just great to old mates hope to hear from some other mates this is the first time one the site and Ray you know me Dennis alis (Shakey) they where the good days what we all remember so if any one wants to get in touch it would be great to hear from any one 

Regards 
Dennis Shakesby


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hello Dennis,
I didn't realise you were on this site. I was talking to Pete Donaldson a few weeks back, he told me that you haven't been very well of late and spent some time in hospital, All's well now I hope.
I see Danny now and again as he lives just up the road from me. Dave Hoe lived near me as well but he has gone off to Spain and opened a scuba diving school. Read the tug tales, there are some good yarns and I'm sure you will remember a few of them, Happy days (well most of them)
Take care
Ray


----------



## Dennis Shakesby

Hi Ray
Not doing to bad you know me anything for a rest glad you doing ok so Danny Betts yesterday and Johnny Noble Danny goes back on Sunday ,you will have to Bear with i am new to this lark our lass put me on it so i keep out of trouble it is a shot message this time keep in touch 
Regards Dennis


----------



## guinnessmick

good to see they not only got in but managed to stay up but only just, good luck for the next season


----------



## Emelia

Hi all new to this i was doing some reserch on the lioydsman and found this tred 
to all that served on hir i have the origanel nav lights one is full restoed and the others are in good shape but very tarnished one day ill clean them all up


----------



## lesbryan

Fairfield said:


> Thanks Bob,interesting shot and she looks very smart.Pity she had to be used in such a manner during the Icelandic disputes.


The LLoydsman was a very welcome edition to the Icelandic cod war .Fast and a very strong and able vessel


----------



## P.Baker

It's great to see the comments about my father Ernie Baker, He sadly passed away 2006. Would be good to hear some stories, I also worked on Salvageman as a galley boy and then moved up to deck hand. Many a good trip had. 
Will upload photos I have soon.
Phil Baker


----------



## Sister Eleff

Welcome to the site Phil, I too enjoyed the lovely comments about your Father on the picture of him, posted in the Gallery, behind one of his models (the picture is titled 'Lloydsman' also). Sounds as if he was a talented and kind man.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Phil,
Your father was a very talented man indeed. His models were folklore on the tugs, made from ciggie cartons, tin cans etc. not just ship models either, he could turn his hand to anything. I remember in West Africa he made me a cage for my newly acquired parrot, very professional it was too. He was also a gentleman and a very good shipmate.


----------



## johnnoble

*parrot cage*



RayJordandpo said:


> Phil,
> Your father was a very talented man indeed. His models were folklore on the tugs, made from ciggie cartons, tin cans etc. not just ship models either, he could turn his hand to anything. I remember in West Africa he made me a cage for my newly acquired parrot, very professional it was too. He was also a gentleman and a very good shipmate.


at least the parrot knew what it was talking about ray.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hey John
I got quite attached to that parrot even if it did take a chunk out of my thumb! I sold it to the agent in Sicily. Not like another guy (no names mentioned) who smuggled his on a flight from Amsterdam by hiding it in his pants, the mind boggles!

It was the monkey that I bought in Freetown that caused me problems but that's another story. 

I'm due home next week, when is the next meet?


----------



## ALLAN WILD

Hi Ray,

Next Beano 16th February, same place & time.(Pint)


----------



## keithsparks

Is it true or just another rumour that Johnny Noble and Pete Jordan are to be put in glass cages with a sign on them saying IN CASE OF EMERGENCY BREAKI GLASS.......


----------



## RayJordandpo

keithsparks said:


> Is it true or just another rumour that Johnny Noble and Pete Jordan are to be put in glass cages with a sign on them saying IN CASE OF EMERGENCY BREAKI GLASS.......


Keith,
I'm glad you said PETE Jordan and not me, ha ha


----------



## goelette

Not sure if it was the same one, but an Alan Stockdale was a harbour pilot in Halifax, Nova Scotia. He's been retired about 5 years.


----------

